# 2012 f-550



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Finally got a chance to snap a few pics of my latest set-up. Te two strobes on the head board are temporary until I get a chance to mount up a Whelen Edge 9M Mini bar.

We fabricated the stainless platform our selves and installed all of the lights and wiring on the sander. We are working on the new 3-4 yd Iriquois dump body for it now. Bought it just in primer and will do the install and paint ourselves once we get done customizing the body to the way I want it.

2012 F-550 diesel 4x4
9Ft Fisher M/C series
2012 Torwell Sander 4 yard stainless


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gonna need this tomorrow and Saturday!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Made up a plastic box with aluminim cover plate to mount up the connection for the sander connections. Tried to keep everything as water proof as possible.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

im jealous real nice truck


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looks very nice good luck with her. looks like you put alot of work into the lights and wireing. i'm sure the switch pannel inside is just as nice .


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

im in LOVE


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Can I borrow that !!!!!!!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Im not a ford guy but thats a dope ass truck.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Badass!!!!!!!


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice looking set up. I have a couple of questions, what rated coild springs are in the front #7000? and how far does the exle site off the bump stops when the plow is raised?


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice Big Dog!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a question, dont know if you know, but on the gas/hydrualic drive ones, can you adust the conveyor and spinner differently from in the cab, or is it just a clutch before the hydrulic pump and they run straight up...


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

nice truck! getting everything ready for the big storm??


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

BADASS Rig....Is it for plowing for the state or Uxbridg ?. Not being a dick but don't forget to put the new red registration sticker on your plate


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweet. I wanted an F550 PSD dump, even test drove 2 of them..and they were all that and a bag of chips. But money was an issue...FMC wanted $7500 down and $900 a month for 60..simply out of my budget. So I ended up with the '12 F250 with the 10K GVW and the 9.5 Xv. And I am very pleased. While the F550 would have been great and all, the reality is this pickup is far better suited to plowing my route. And I still have the 2000 F550.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hope you do lots of work with it, and make lots of....payup


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1590745 said:


> Sweet. I wanted an F550 PSD dump, even test drove 2 of them..and they were all that and a bag of chips. But money was an issue...FMC wanted $7500 down and $900 a month for 60..simply out of my budget. So I ended up with the '12 F250 with the 10K GVW and the 9.5 Xv. And I am very pleased. While the F550 would have been great and all, the reality is this pickup is far better suited to plowing my route. And I still have the 2000 F550.


What type of gas mileage are you getting & what gear do you have in it ? I also have a 2012 F-250 gas job with 3.73's and this truck I sh!t you not gets between 17.8-18.1 mpg's on the highway if i keep the rpm's at 1,500. Even around town it gets 14 plus consistently, granted I'm not hauling any real weight, but I'm real impressed with this truck.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

mackclmodel;1590758 said:


> What type of gas mileage are you getting & what gear do you have in it ? I also have a 2012 F-250 gas job with 3.73's and this truck I sh!t you not gets between 17.8-18.1 mpg's on the highway if i keep the rpm's at 1,500. Even around town it gets 14 plus consistently, granted I'm not hauling any real weight, but I'm real impressed with this truck.


My fathers f250 6.7 gets 16-17 around town with 4" lift and 35" tires 19-21 highway.



Big Dog D;1590107 said:


> Finally got a chance to snap a few pics of my latest set-up. Te two strobes on the head board are temporary until I get a chance to mount up a Whelen Edge 9M Mini bar.
> 
> We fabricated the stainless platform our selves and installed all of the lights and wiring on the sander. We are working on the new 3-4 yd Iriquois dump body for it now. Bought it just in primer and will do the install and paint ourselves once we get done customizing the body to the way I want it.
> 
> ...


Sweet setup. Love the light setup on the back of the sander. The center 3 running lights on the sander, what are the lights that aim down for?


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Thats awesome mileage. I couldn't justify 8 grand plus for a diesel though. Either way it's alot better then 6-8 mpg's with my old F-450 460 big block


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking F-550. I would have a wing on it if it was mine.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mercer_me;1591154 said:


> Nice looking F-550. I would have a wing on it if it was mine.


That's my plan for next winter on mine ;-) Sure hope to make it happen

That new 550 is real slick as is the install! I would love to pay a visit to your operation sometime, seems like I could learn a lot from you about fleet management


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

That's sweet good luck with it.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow that's a sharp looking rig! Good luck with it, I can't imagine what that whole rig cost!


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice truck, can't wait to see the finished product, good luck with it!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

cat320;1590143 said:


> looks very nice good luck with her. looks like you put alot of work into the lights and wireing. i'm sure the switch pannel inside is just as nice .


Not done with that yet. Just a typical Torwell panel for now but I plan on making it enclosed so that the wires aren't exposed.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

What a gorgeous beast!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not bad for an amateur. When I grow up, I want to be just like you.

Looks really good, my friend. 

What are you plowing with it? Just wondering as I would have thought you would have gone with a V or XLS.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

mackclmodel;1590758 said:


> What type of gas mileage are you getting & what gear do you have in it ? I also have a 2012 F-250 gas job with 3.73's and this truck I sh!t you not gets between 17.8-18.1 mpg's on the highway if i keep the rpm's at 1,500. Even around town it gets 14 plus consistently, granted I'm not hauling any real weight, but I'm real impressed with this truck.


Mine does exactly the same. Extremely pleased with it.ussmileyflag


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

mackclmodel;1590778 said:


> Thats awesome mileage. I couldn't justify 8 grand plus for a diesel though. Either way it's alot better then 6-8 mpg's with my old F-450 460 big block


I did spend the 8 g's for the diesel. I can't say whether it was 8 g's well spent or not. I have never towed anything and don't have any plans to do so. I did buy the electronic brake controller ... just in case

The best mileage I have recorded is 17.9 mpg mixed driving.

You would recover some of that money on a resale as long as your truck isn't beat up.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

looks great! I would love that truck...


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck, know a few people with the 550's and they are nice workhorses


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

sweet truck!! I'm surprised you didn't go LED on the work lights & tail lights? Also aren't you concerd with the steellight boxes on salter rusting?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

EGLC;1597151 said:


> sweet truck!! I'm surprised you didn't go LED on the work lights & tail lights? Also aren't you concerd with the steellight boxes on salter rusting?


Probably why he used plastic boxes, jazzy.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks awesome, nice work!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1590270 said:


> Im not a ford guy but *thats a dope ass truck*.


Is that a complement or a dig ?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

******* farmer;1590319 said:


> Nice looking set up. I have a couple of questions, what rated coild springs are in the front #7000? and how far does the exle site off the bump stops when the plow is raised?


Not sure. Why?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Triple L;1590397 said:


> Just a question, dont know if you know, but on the gas/hydrualic drive ones, can you adust the conveyor and spinner differently from in the cab, or is it just a clutch before the hydrulic pump and they run straight up...


To be honest I don't know because I have never had a hydro unit before. I was looking forward to getting one when I looked into buying this unit but they don't offer the hydro in the 4 yard model. The biggest they offered it in is the 2.5 yarder and that is what I was upsizing from.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

mackclmodel;1590648 said:


> BADASS Rig....Is it for plowing for the state or Uxbridg ?. Not being a dick but don't forget to put the new red registration sticker on your plate


Used for my commercial accounts primarily.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

wilsonsground;1590769 said:


> My fathers f250 6.7 gets 16-17 around town with 4" lift and 35" tires 19-21 highway.
> 
> Sweet setup. Love the light setup on the back of the sander. The center 3 running lights on the sander, what are the lights that aim down for?


The box is just a dual 6'' oval light box that I tipped onto it's side. I stuck two clear white lights in there to help illuminate the engine compartment when the cover is flipped open. Makes it nice and bright to see when adding gas etc at night.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

mercer_me;1591154 said:


> Nice looking F-550. I would have a wing on it if it was mine.


If I lived in the sticks like you it would have had one. BUt down here in suburbia it would be worthless.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

dfd9;1595249 said:


> Not bad for an amateur. When I grow up, I want to be just like you.
> 
> Looks really good, my friend.
> 
> What are you plowing with it? Just wondering as I would have thought you would have gone with a V or XLS.


One day when I get to be all professional like I will put the naked lady silouettes on my mudflaps and look into some stacks for the exhaust.

For right now it will be plowing mostly commercial lots, it may occasionaly see some street plowing as well but not too much. Seeing as it will be piloted mostly by employees the XLS is out of the equation as I don't think it is well suited to the type of punishment it would see in that scenario, especially on a well loaded 550. I just don't see the big attraction to the Vee's either. I don't see where they increase productivity wise all that much compared to a straight blade to warrant the extra cost and the fact that there are more moving parts to break etc.

The MC series has been an excellent plow for me. I have been runing them for 11 years and currently have 5 of them right now. In those 11 years I or the guys haven't broken or bent anything on them yet with the exception of a sno-foil and a handfull of hoses. I think that's a pretty dam good track record considering the fact that they are used commercialy and municipaly 98% of the time and have hit everything but the lottery.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Dog D;1597371 said:


> One day when I get to be all professional like I will put the naked lady silouettes on my mudflaps and look into some stacks for the exhaust.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Makes sense, I was curious.

Sweet looking truck. Or is it dopesomethingorother?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

EGLC;1597151 said:


> sweet truck!! I'm surprised you didn't go LED on the work lights & tail lights? Also aren't you concerd with the steellight boxes on salter rusting?


As has been mentioned the boxes are plastic. The brackets that I made to hold the work lights onto the boxes are even made out of stainless as well as all of the hardware to mount the lights. Even the grab handles I added to the side of the tub to make it easier to climb up onto the platform are all out of stainless.

Purposefully didn't use LED's because I want the lights to be seen in the snow. Bcause they run so cool the LEDs have the tendency to get caked over with snow dust. What good does a brighter light do if they are covered up?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

dfd9;1597375 said:


> Makes sense, I was curious.
> 
> Sweet looking truck. Or is it *dopesomethingorother?*


   

That must be a Woodenshoe thing?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Dog D;1600670 said:


> That must be a Woodenshoe thing?


No, a GP thing. Thumbs Up


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Is that the guy from Dover?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Big Dog D;1597339 said:


> If I lived in the sticks like you it would have had one. But down here in suburbia it would be worthless.


I hear ya. Around hear a lot of people that have F-450s and F-550s have wings on them because they plow roads but, if your not plowing roads a wing would be more of a hassle.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Big Dog D;1597371 said:


> For right now it will be plowing mostly commercial lots, it may occasionaly see some street plowing as well but not too much. Seeing as it will be piloted mostly by employees the XLS is out of the equation as I don't think it is well suited to the type of punishment it would see in that scenario, especially on a well loaded 550. I just don't see the big attraction to the Vee's either. I don't see where they increase productivity wise all that much compared to a straight blade to warrant the extra cost and the fact that there are more moving parts to break etc.


Boy, I would have said the same thing until I used the V for a few storms and got used to it. Now, no way will I ever use a straight blade.
But I will agree that hired guys need to run the simplest and strongest you can buy...so MC for them.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Well if you did the plowing that I do and used a XLS you'd want to can the V.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

dfd9;1597375 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Makes sense, I was curious.
> 
> Sweet looking truck. Or is it dopesomethingorother?


I remember now...................it was dopeazz


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks great!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Dog D;1602099 said:


> I remember now...................it was dopeazz


You're getting old.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

I think its time to see a fleet pic of all your trucks including the 2 new ones


----------



## nickl7878 (Jul 29, 2012)

how difficult is it to remove the sander and put the dump body on? do you leave the dump hoist on or does everything come off?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

It's an Iroquois body and the hoist is attached to the subframe of the bosy rather than to the truck its self. We mounted the dump pump in one of the tool boxes so that it's out of the weather and easier to swap over. That setup along with some other modifications allows us to have the dump body ready to be lifted off in about 1 hour. The way we have the sander/platform set-up it should take about two hours to get it dropped on, bolted down and plugged in. 

We just finished mounting the dump body on the truck and fabbed up some brackets to be able to mount the fender wells to the truck frame rather than the body. That will save more time, save the expense of having two sets of fenders, and make off season storage that much easier. 

I will try to get some pics this week and post them up.


----------



## nickl7878 (Jul 29, 2012)

let see those pics


----------

